# PMT's "Dragonsons" Salamanders Successor Log



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

List moved to decrease scroll time:


[_XX]Vulkan
[XXX][Master of The Forge
[X__]Dreadnought w/ Multi-Melta + DCCW /w Heavy Flamer
[X__]Dreadnought w/ Multi-Melta + DCCW /w Heavy Flamer
[X_X]Dreadnought w/ Plasma Cannon + Missle Launcher
[X_X]Dreadnought w/ Plasma Cannon + Missle Launcher
[XX_]Dreadnought w/ Plasma Cannon + Missle Launcher
[XXX]10 Tactical Marines
[X_X]10 Tactical Marines
[X_X]10 Tactical Marines
[XX_]9 Sternguard Veterans with 4 Combi-Flamer + 4 Combi-Melta
[X_X]Drop Pod
[XX_]Drop Pod
[X__]Drop Pod
[X__]Drop Pod
[X__]Drop Pod

[___] = I don't have it...Yet
[X__] = Bought (Unbuilt)
[_XX] = Partially Built
[XX_] = Built
[X_X] = Partially Painted
[XXX] = Finished

A while ago, back in the modeling forum, I posted a squad of tactical marines for this army. Here's the pics to refresh your memory...




























These guys are one of three tactical squads that will be part of an 1850 army list. Consider this a vow to finally finish a whole army. 

Lots of work to get done yet. I've started painting up the first dreadnought, and have a decent start on converting my 9 man sternguard squad.

No pics of the dread yet, but I have WIP pics of the veterans. I chose to do 9 sternguard to represent the 9 sacred items that the Vulkans are constantly questing to find. I may also be adding magnetis flame jets or torches to the top of thier backpacks to denote those who have fired thier combi-weapons.

On another note, those were made from what was meant to be an honor guard squad for another space marine army, but I scrapped the project in favor of this one, i also had just enough extra parts. Though I quickly realized that I had no arms that can hold bolters in 2 hands, leaving most of the veterns with a very empty looking extra hand. To combat this, I'm making each model (I think) carry one weapon in each hand. One being a bolter, and the other, either a flamer, melta, or combi-style variant. Rules wise they simply have a combi-bolter of the chosen variety, but it looks SO much cooler. I also used chaos vehicle upgrade bitz to enhance the look of their backpacks.

Onwards, to Pics! TO VICTORY!!!









The Boys minus a few arms. 









Some self-made "errant" style neck guards. The rest of the squad has them, so I couldn't leave these guys without. (Huge pain in the ass BTW)









These 3 are pretty much finished. Showing off the "dual-wielding" poses.









Squad Sergeant. Very, Very awesome looking pose with the flowing cape. I hope his arms dont make him lose the fluid motion he's got going on right now.









Extra pic lust because he'd my favorite mini in any of my armies right now. The pose is just TOO cool. 

That should be a good enough opener for this WIP thread. The list above will get constantly updated, but pics will, as usual, be strung out amongst the pages of this thread.

If you have any suggestions or ideas that might better the look of this army, feel free to comment. Composition won't be changing at this point, so it's all about aesthetics from here on out.

Thanks all! Bring on that C&C!!!


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

damn man that tactical squad looks great! i really like the metallic green look to it. i really wanna see those sternguard vets painted. keep up the great work! :victory:


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

wow very nice, i have to agree on the flamer/bolter veteren(combi-flamer obviosly hehe) any chance of an insight to your painting methods? i got a few greenie bits i need to paint(couple of Nurgle Units) and i preffer the clean metallic armour look like yours, if you don't mind anyway 

other than that, will be watching, Looks bloody wicked!
Hugor


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

it's almost laughably simple. 

Drybrush Boltgun
Wash Green
Wash Green
Hightlight Mythril
Wash Green
Wash Green

That's it.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Were did u get the dragon head back packs cause I might get some for my Salamander HG.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Amazing work on the vets, they look the epitamy of badass. 

I keep saying i'll save my vets until i've logged a few more hobby hours, but seeing these is weakening my resolve.

Looking forward to dread pics, though i'm still not 100% sure on the red flamer tank :wink:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

*@Muffinman:* The dragon head backpacks are from the chaos vehicle upgrade sprue. They were meant to be used as alternate gun barrels, or something.
*
@Varakir:* Ah yes, the flamer tank. I have no idea what to do with it. Any suggestions?

Here's a few Quick shots of the Dread at it's current stage in painting.









The legs aren't done yet. He still needs some hightlights in his crotch area, and then a couple more washes of green, then touch ups. After I freehand the flames on the black leg plate, I can base him and glue his legs to the base. The legs are also magnetized to the torso, so he can swivel, and be taken down for easier storage.









A slightly more, in focus, shot of the back of the legs. Still a few more things to highlight in here as well. I'm not sure what I want to do with the power/linkage tubes.









Torso (Don't shoot, he's unarmed)









Another to show off the highlights that I started. Again, will needs 80% of the highlight work, and 2 more coats of wash.









Here he is with his arms on the whole thing balances surprisingly well considering nothing is glued together. He' just sitting on his legs with the arms friction fit into place. The only work I've done on the arms is a quick coat of boltgun that needs to be patched up before I can do any further work on them.









And the last pic. Quick pic from behind. Seeing this I may try to get a little more green onto the back of the legs somehow. Not enough green, methinks.

Anyways, back to building sternguard. We'll see how much of that gets done tonight.

Thanks for the comments, everyone!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Think i am slowly becoming increasingly attracted to your colour scheme. It's so simple and looks so pretty 

I think the back of the dread legs look great as they are, looks very mech-like and the power cables will help break up the colours.

For the flamer tank i think it just needs toning down slightly with a black wash. 

Or maybe re-prime it and do the metallic effect but with a red wash?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

AHH!! I can't believe I didnt see this earlier... way to go man, im loving the mettalics, and the painting is great to! Great idea, great execution. Keep it up.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Pirate those marines look cool. love the metalic look of the armour. cant wait to see the vets done


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Sooooooo, I finally got around to finishing my Sternguard Veterans. Gotta say, I love the models. I'm thinking that one or two will need re-posing, and the arms look a smidge robotic. It's a little like a big salamanders disco party over here.









The whole group.









From da left...









and the right...









I told you it was like a disco party. I think I might make this guy holding a combi-melta in two hands. The meltagun looks funny.









The other two hander, who needs a combi-melta since I made a couple minor changes to the list.









Double-Fistin'...









Sergeant Bad-ass. I love this guy. The dual combis look awesome.









Mirrored poses for optimal display basing.









One more for good measure.

These guys definitely took some doing to accomplish. I didn't have enough loyalist space marine arms to complete them, so they've been built with a LOT if chaos marine bits. every single left hand was cut from a chaos model, as well as a couple right hands/arms that I couldn't get to do what I wanted.

There are 133 pieces that make up this unit. Of that 42 pieces are from chaos space marines sprues, and probably another 8 or 9 somewhere on my carpet, because I'll be damned if I don't drop a bit 4 or 5 times before it gets glued in place.

So now it looks like I get to base and prime these badboys and not paint them for another month. Woo! Unfortunately the painting order I've got going puts about half of these guys up for painting once I'm done the currently WIP dreadnought, a drop pod, and vulkan. I plan to take a week off work at the start of November (the week of my birthday) to get some painting and modeling time in. As well as see a couple doctors about what seems to be a bone/joint problem.

Anyways, let me know what you think!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Huge update, but no pics. The last of my army is now in the mail. So everything I need to finish this will be at my door soon, and hopefully i get my FW plasmacannon arms before x-mas.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work there, will look forward to seeing the vets painted.

I'm off work the same week, maybe we should have a painting race 



> It's a little like a big salamanders disco party over here.


That first pic does look a little bit like they are part way through a cheerleading routine. I think some strategic squad placement may be necessary :wink:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

"Gimme a V"

We'll see how fast my black reach dreadnoughts arrive from ebay. Maybe we can actually have a dreadnought painting race. You'll have to just set a timer, or use a webcam to record the whole process.

I'll immediately call you're going to win, simply because my army requires 4-5 periods of waiting at over 20-30 mins each, just waiting for washes to dry.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

well done mate this is some insane painting, i really like the sternguard sarge


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I realized something today, and it made me rather sad. If you're basing your army on grey, don't paint their feet gray as well. I wasn't sure if I wanted the dreads to have green feet or not, so I opted to just make them boltgun. Then I painted the dread's base, and liked how it turned out. Then I put the dread on his base and went "...F***!". 

I also figured out that messing up ANYTHING on this model from start to finish is a major problem, since is basically impossible to fix any mistakes since everything covered in wash. I think I did a pretty good job of hiding the little woopses on and around his name-scroll.

For some good news, I decided on how to name my dreads. They're all getting the names of dragon legends from the CCG, "Magic: The Gathering". I'll put MTG's little subtitles for them in parentheses, because they're only getting the first name. They will be; *Rorix (Bladewing), Tarox (Bladewing), Niv-Mizzet (The Firemind), Crosis (The Purger), and Darigaaz (The Igniter).*

Here are some pics of his progress to this point. He still needs another coat of green on his torso, but the legs, minus his name plate, are done, and his base is almost done as well. I have an idea for a basing scheme that I can use across my 3 main armies, and the new gaming table that will be started around the beginning of November.

Oh, right! The pics...

















The base. I think it looks pretty good. I'm probably gonna add some of the green "tomb world" style crystal formations in there for a little extra color. And green.

























Legs on base. The feet are too close to the color of the base and it doesn't contrast as well as I want. But I'm not gonna change it now. This is finished product, minus the name scroll, which I'll do up once I decide which name he's getting.

















A little progress on the torso. Got the green highlighted, and one coat of green. One more and then I can start on the details (carefully).









One last shot, with arms this time.

All in all, he's coming along rather well. I'll put a few more hours into him today, and see how he looks. I plan to have his torso, missle launcher, and CCW arm done by tomorrow, posssibly the assault cannon too, if I feel energetic. I'm also goading my friend into coming over and finally building his GK army. (Maybe prime paint something too?!)

Should be a productive weekend, and hopefully I can start the drop pod as of sunday.

Thanks for the comments, everyone. Let me know what you think of the dread, so far.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looking awesome dude. where's the sternguard sergeant's helmet from?


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm speechless...
Amazing painting, amazing army.
WOW.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

jams said:


> looking awesome dude. where's the sternguard sergeant's helmet from?


It's from the dark angels upgrade pack. Those models were initially meant to be an honor guard for a small pre-heresy Emperor's Children force, but I liked this army idea better.



HandOfNephthys said:


> I'm speechless...
> Amazing painting, amazing army.
> WOW.


Thanks, I'm glad you like it. It's only going to get better from here.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

MOAR STUFF!!!

I got some more stuff, and I built some more stuff, and I painted a little more stuff. Not a lot of progress to show for the last little while. Here it is though.

First up Are my ForgeWorld Plasmacannons!










Unfortunately one of my plasma cannons is slightly miscast, which is annoying. I'm debating whether or not to call FW and bitch, because regardless of how well i clean it up, it'll never look as clean as the other two. I paid $12 for it, you'd think it would show up looking like the display on their site, you know, without horribly disfigured details.



















More pics of the detail. It's pretty buggered, and I'm not happy about it.










Firey Lascannon.










Couple plasma dreadnought friends. I have 3, but the last one isn't built yet.










This is him, and all his constituent parts.










Firey Lascannon. I think it turned out awesome.

Anyways, that's all for now.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The green wash over the metallic is very effective and the flames look really good.k: My only point of contention is that not all of the mold lines have been cleaned up.:no: Other than that, good work so far!:victory:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I get a lot of that about the dreads, but those lines are the joins where the two halves meet, and it pretty much impossible to get rid of. That and I really don't give 2 shits. I clean up the obvious stuff, and everything else gets ignored. The lascannon has a big nasty line on it, but that was just to test out my flames recipe on something i would never use.

As for updates, all the dreads are built as well as my master of the forge and a drop pod. All of my army parts are actually in my home now, so it's just a matter of actually getting the shit done 

Lots more painting to come...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Give us some pics of your MOTF immediately please :biggrin:

I'm really looking forward to doing mine, need some nice pics to keep me going in the meantime.

Flames on the lascannon look wicked mate, colour me jealous....i need to up my game on my next dread.


----------



## runningarse (Oct 26, 2009)

how did you do the fire? It looks really good and I've been trying to do something like that.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, anyone remember THIS thread? It's been dead for a while but I decided a resurrection is in order. I'm trying to get a few things done, first of which is my "Master of the Forge" who is really just a techmarine in servo harness. The plan is to to get 1000 points painted and based. No time frame as of yet, just a goal. I actually want to get ALL my armies to a painted 1000 points, for a grand total of 4000, then build one squad at a time from there.

I think I figured out that I have about $400 of extra models kicking around that I need to figure out what th hell to do with. Anyways, pics to follow later in the day.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

WIP pics of the master of the forge. At this point I'm thinking I could easily have said they were dark angels and no one would have been the wiser. Anyways, here's some starters. My only beef so far is the red knee cap. It's pretty overpowering with all the other red. 





































And yes, He's getting the harness, I'm just painting with it off to make my life a little easier.

C&C?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks good. Nice addition to your army for sure.:victory:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I love the way the cabling at the back pops against the green, it'll look epic with the harness.

Weren't you going to do a MOTF dread? or am i imagining things again....


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I love the way the cabling at the back pops against the green, it'll look epic with the harness.
> 
> Weren't you going to do a MOTF dread? or am i imagining things again....


Yeah, I wanted to make a huge interred techmarine style dreadnought with a dread sized servo harness. Some homebrew rules for it or some crap. Just something fun. I think I'm gonna be spending my GW gift cards on a trygon instead.









































































There's some more WIP shots. Starting the servo harness now.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Absolutely FANTASTIC looking army going on here Troy, for sure. Some sweet conversions (LOVE the double fister dude ) combined with a striking paint job. I will be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

MMMM pic spam!









This is a shot of everything I have built as of right now. 30 marines, 3 dreads, 2 drop pods, Master of The Forge, and 9 Sternguard Veterans which need to be broken down and re-built.









And a couple more pics just to show how the MoTF looks next to the rest of the force. He needs flames...BADLY. He just doesn't look like part of the army without em. In fact, he looks more like a lost dark angel.









EXTREME CROPPING!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jesus Troy, DAMN sweet looking army!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Jesus Troy, DAMN sweet looking army!


Glad you like it. It also happens that i have a spare 20 or so marines kicking around so I can get started on that tutorial. I might even do one of those art attack style "...and when that's done, it'll looks something, like, this." Videos along with pics.

Not a bad way to get an entire army partially painted


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

those are really outstanding models man. i like them alot.cant wait to see them all painted in an group foto.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a sexy group photo right there. Your techmarine alongside that squad and dread looks really good.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

So I'm *STILL* working on my Master of The Forge. It's getting closer though. A few touch-ups here and there, plus a few extra details (glowy backpack thing, flames, plasma pistol) all in all it doesn't look terrible. I did 75% the servo harness last night/this morning, and had to re-paint a few things (a couple times) so things are really starting to get clogged up with paint. I'm just tired of painting it and want to move on to something else. 

Here's the progress thus far:























































Once he's painted and based I'll move onwards putting the finishing touches on my dreadnought, and paint up one of my 3 FW plasma cannons. Then 5 more tactical marines which are about 50% finished, and that'll bring me up to a painted and based 500 points. At which point I'll be focusing on getting another of my armies up to the same stage. There's a lot of em too so it'll be a while before I get back to the sallies. Enjoy the pics while they last :laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is really coming along PMT. I would suggest that the rest areas need a tad more in the highlights department however.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

"rest areas"? If you meant *RED* areas, then I see what you mean. It's already highlighted in blood red..i guess I'll have to try orange of some kind.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

i am seriously digging that awsome paint job! Do you think that paint style could be used with other colors and still keep the awsome look to it?

keep up the good work! +rep


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I think the same thing could be used for any of the other colors. Leviathan Purple might be a pretty cool one to try out.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome work dude, threads like these make me wanna save and buy a huge army in bulk. But I don't have the money or time to do it at the moment.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Update time! I made little change to a couple models and I think a couple more may need change considering 1/3 of my troops have this problem.

It's not a huge update, but I got 5 more tac marines painted up, including a sergeant. 










You can see my "problem models" here. The AoBR marines have the arrow on the right shoulder, and I wanted to just leave that shoulder black with the green arrow, but it's looking kinda plain next the demo marines, who have a flame pattern on each shoulder. I'm considering ditching the AoBR marines in favor of the inferior "demo marines" so i can have flames on both shoulders.










You may have already guessed my little change. I've rid my SGTs of the "I'm the most experienced, thus I no longer need to wear a helmet." So all my marines will have "headgear" and the SGTs hats will be painted black. All mine already had the bald heads on em, to i cut them off (cursed plastic glue) and replaced them.



















I like the look, but now all my marines need to have the black parts highlighted or else make them all look funny.










Aaaaand a group shot. Albeit a little cramped. 

So there's 15 marines painted now (minus basing) so once that's finished up I'm on to finishing my dreadnought to hit my 500 point goal.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Honestly Troy, I would use both types of marines as it provides a nice mix, a little variety.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> You may have already guessed my little change. I've rid my SGTs of the "I'm the most experienced, thus I no longer need to wear a helmet."


I'm glad i'm not the only one who thinks like this  All my bare head marines have a helmet modelled somewhere about their person.

I agree with keeping both lots of marines, the theme is really strong and it never hurts to have a little diversity.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

well I slept in and didn't make it to work, so I decided to get some 40k work done. I managed to paint the bases on the last few models, then got distracted.














































So yeah. This piece was sitting around as a piece of white foamcore for a few months. I fixed it...sorta.

Maybe some REAL progress soon.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nicely done...I look forward to more pictures and I love the technique you have derived for your Sals.

k:


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

very nice and a unique aproach to your metalic green armour exellent and i do like your master of the forge a lot.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy crap, someone dug this up. 

Glad you're diggin' my work. Nice to know that all the hours of slaving over tiny models and straining my eyes is paying off.

There's a tiny bit of work left to be done to finish the sallies up to 500 points. Primarily it's painting up my FW plasma cannon, and basing the MoTF. I think there's a little more work yet to be done on the dread beyond that, but I'm lazy, and working again.

I also need to sleep, since I've now been up for 24 hours.

PMT out.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Great work, fantastic. One question, where did you get the PLASTIC sternguard? I have been looking for them to make some Dark Apostles for my Word Bearers army. Thanks besides that, great great.

Bear's of Leon


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

the plastic sternguard are made from parts that I got at an auction. it's parts from 5 space marine connamnders, a connamd squad box, some chapion shoulders, dark angels upgrade sprue. 

Basicaly they're 100% bits. probably more money in bits than the metal sternguard are worth if i was to go to a bitz site and order them.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh okay, I think I am just going to get Dark Angel's Veterans and make my Word Bearers Chosen


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Gents, I'm not dead!

I am about to go to sleep, but I wanted to get in here and bump my thread to say that I'm gonna be getting up to do some painting tonight. 

Adding flames to my MoTF, finishing the first dread, and painting up a plasma cannon. Maybe a little ambitious for one night, but we'll see what happens. I've been neglecting my FW plasma cannons for a while.

Also, does anyone else think the new GW venerable dreadnought look like horrible ornate ass? jus' sayin'...


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Why not just paint the flames around the Tactical symbol? Then all you'd need to do is paint the symbol on the other guys Shoulder Pad's aswell


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Carna said:


> Why not just paint the flames around the Tactical symbol? Then all you'd need to do is paint the symbol on the other guys Shoulder Pad's aswell


That's probably how I'll go about it. 

Sorry for the lack of pics. I'm working on it, I promise.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Half a year...Damn. Time's a wasting. 

A lot's happened since the last time I posted. First and foremost I should let everyone know that my dad died of cancer at the end of May. It's been a really tough time for me but things are slowly starting to feel normal again. I have my awesome girlfriend to thank for helping me keep my chin up for the last while. 

But I promised updates, and tonight, for the first time in a long time I felt the need to pick up a brush and accomplish something. It took the better part of what I'll assume is 8 or 9 hours to get to this point but it's a stopping point at least. Replicating this paint job was pretty easy, but still time consuming, given all the waiting around for washes to dry. It's not EXACTLY the same, but it's close, and most people won't be able to tell the difference anyways. but you came here for pics, not words. So here they are.














































There you have it. I got a set of legs, and two bases done, and an arm mostly done. I got part way done the boltgun on the one in back, and realized I was painting the wrong torso for the leg's I'd finished.

The usual C&C rules apply.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear your loss mate... 

Very nice models, looking very well painted +Rep!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Feels like nothing a random person on the internet, like myself, can put into words would ease your pain. Hard times, my condolences, hope you do find some kind of strength from all of this eventually.

Feels odd to write about w40k miniatures now, but I realy like what you've done, clearly those 9 hours was time well spent!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Man, painting this drop pod will be the death of me. the washes take an extra coat because if I put it on too thick it runs and leaves drip marks (which I have managed to avoid mostly). Highlighting is absolutely painstaking since there's just SO many hard lines and they're all long and blah. I'm on the last of the 5 "fins" then I can apply the last of the green wash. Then it's on to the boltgun, blakc wash, and highlights, then black parts, then highlights, then he flames...after that I get to START the doors.

Pics after in a couple hours after the green wash is done.

*EDIT:* Here's a pic of the drop pod after highlights, but before the 2nd slathering of green wash.










It's become painfully apparent that this will cost a LOT more money in wash before the army is finised.


----------



## greyknightjusticar (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, first off, you've created the most eyecatching SM design I've seen so far, almost entrancing to look at! (Loving the flames.. )

I've got a quick question though if you don't mind, for Sgt. Bad-ass, which torso, legs, arms and 'tabard' have you used? I'm really interested in converting a dual-wielder myself, and he really caught my eye!

I won't copy him ofcourse, will add my own touches and probably use bolters instead of meltas (and have them vertical in his hands instead) ^^

Edit: I noticed you had alot of cloaks and that they weren't made with GS, where do you have those from, just out or curiosity?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

greyknightjusticar said:


> Hey, first off, you've created the most eyecatching SM design I've seen so far, almost entrancing to look at! (Loving the flames.. )
> 
> I've got a quick question though if you don't mind, for Sgt. Bad-ass, which torso, legs, arms and 'tabard' have you used? I'm really interested in converting a dual-wielder myself, and he really caught my eye!
> 
> ...


My entire sternguard squad (which needsto be redone) is built from parts i got by buying bits at a FLGS. SGT "badass" is made from the techmarine head from the dark angels upgrade sprue, the champion torso front from the command squad sprue, the capes are from the "space marine commander" boxed set, as well as the combi-meltas. The legs are assault marine running legs, and the backpack vents are from the chaos vehicle upgrade sprue. The arms are also from various boxes, but mostly from the dark angels upgrades and the commander box. I'm not sure about the shoulder pads...they are from everywhere, and the cool looking ones are the champion one...or something like that. i also used a lot of chaos parts like the flamers and meltas. A bunch of arms too, since I don't have any space marine ones. Specifically, I think one of his arms (left) is from an outstretched arm that used to be holding a sword, then I removed the hand, and replaced it with a chaos marine hand, then attached the melta (it comes with a right handed hand on it, so i had to remove the hand from the melta as well), and the right arm is the banner holder right arm with the hand removed. It was a long time ago, so I'm not 100% on that. Those should be pretty close. Go ahead and copy him if you want.

As a side note, the sternguard are holding some of their guns sideways for a reason.

In other news; I have made a little more progress on the drop pod, and an now hum-ing and haw-ing over the last few details and color choices. Ithink I'm going to finish painting and then clear coat the "fins" of the drop od, then move onto the doors (which are already partially finished).It's really hard to paint a model that I can't touch without rubbing paint off of it; especailyl a model that is so large and cumbersome. Whatever I decide, the next drop pod WILL be painted in parts. There's no way in the name of hell I'm dealing with this crap EVER again.

After this drop pod I'll be taking a break and painting 5 more marines as a reward for a job well done. Then probably Vulkan, then another dreadnought.


----------



## greyknightjusticar (Aug 16, 2010)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> My entire sternguard squad (which needsto be redone) is built from parts i got by buying bits at a FLGS. SGT "badass" is made from the techmarine head from the dark angels upgrade sprue, the champion torso front from the command squad sprue, the capes are from the "space marine commander" boxed set, as well as the combi-meltas. The legs are assault marine running legs, and the backpack vents are from the chaos vehicle upgrade sprue. The arms are also from various boxes, but mostly from the dark angels upgrades and the commander box. I'm not sure about the shoulder pads...they are from everywhere, and the cool looking ones are the champion one...or something like that. i also used a lot of chaos parts like the flamers and meltas. A bunch of arms too, since I don't have any space marine ones. Specifically, I think one of his arms (left) is from an outstretched arm that used to be holding a sword, then I removed the hand, and replaced it with a chaos marine hand, then attached the melta (it comes with a right handed hand on it, so i had to remove the hand from the melta as well), and the right arm is the banner holder right arm with the hand removed. It was a long time ago, so I'm not 100% on that. Those should be pretty close. Go ahead and copy him if you want.


Thanks a bunch! :victory:
I find it hard to get completely stretched out arms, usually they're slightly bent.. :/


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah, the commander sword wielding arms, and that banner are really the only ones I could find. The dark angels upgrade box has a shit-ton of 'em.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Pic Updates:









The green is 95% finished on the "fins" and the boltgun has been applied and washed.









I highlighted a little bit, but ran out of time and had to go to bed.









I also got a head start on the doors while I waited for washes to dry. The center (not the grates) will be green to match the fins while the pod is open.









Outside of the doors, with one wash. A little streaky, i might re-do them.









Looks like a drop pod to me.









I'll be adding IW style chevrons to the edges of the drop pod doors because I think it looks cool. makes the model stand out a little better.

Hope you guys are digging it so far.

C&C always welcome.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome addition to the army PMT.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your news mate  nice to see your log updated again though.

Drop pod looks wicked, the shiny green against the shiny silver makes it look very sci-fi.....

Are you doing vulkan straight out of the blister or converting?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Awesome addition to the army PMT.


Thanks, Wraith. It always feels good to know my work is appreciated.



Varakir said:


> Sorry to hear about your news mate  nice to see your log updated again though.
> 
> Drop pod looks wicked, the shiny green against the shiny silver makes it look very sci-fi.....
> 
> Are you doing vulkan straight out of the blister or converting?


Vulkan is straight out of the blister, possibly with a cool scenic base. I'm still shopping around for a couple cool 40mm scenic bases for Vulkan and the Master of The Forge. Possibly for the melta dreads too. 

I'm seriously considering working a couple ironclads into the list if I can...The sternguard @ 10 models are such an awesome swiss army knife. It's impossible to get this list to have everything at 1850. I fear some cut-backs may be in order.

I really want a plasma cannon in each tac squad, and the pods to all have deathwinds. But I can barely afford 10 sternguard with combi's and even that leaves my plasma dreads without a missile launcher or heavy flamer CCW arm.

I still have yet to play these guys at anything over 500 pts so far. So we'll see what happens once I start playtesting.

Thanks for the replies, boys. More progress pics after the weekend, maybe.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Coming along well. If your looking to do lava bases, Cork board is an easy do it yourself.10$ will get your whole army based


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm honestly not a fan of lava bases. That is unless they're like wraithlord's with the awesome object source lighting. But I'm really not terribly good at that sort of thing, so I'm going with a more ashy feel to the whole army. Cork board might give the same feel that the dreadnought bases have, so that's an Idea to look into. i wanted to do something cool for my HQ's and the sternguard squad, so we'll see what comes up once i have some more time to do go on a hunt.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I got around to taking some updated pictures of my finished models. I thought you guys might enjoy having a look at them.


















































































More pics once I make some headway on that drop pod!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Necrobumpage!!!

Started 5 more tac marines and vulkan (for when I'm waiting for washes to dry). I got most of his cloak done (from the back, no work on the front yet).










That's all for now.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to see you posting in your log again.

They look great all together in that last shot.

Keep em coming.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Howdy stranger :grin:

Good to see you back and looking forward to the other side of vulkan!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Varakir said:


> Howdy stranger :grin:
> 
> Good to see you back and looking forward to the other side of vulkan!


The other side is pretty sloptastic. I've been taking less care with him that I probably should, but at this point, I really don't care if he's perfect or not. This army has been in the works for well over a year and still stuck at 500 points. It needs to move forward. I don't even have one out of five drop pods done yet. I also whipped up a batch of something that might help me get the drop pods done faster since it knocks out 2-3 steps with one coat!

I'm also looking at grabbing a battlefoam case for this thing once i start taking the drop pods out to games. I managed to find a way to get my whole 1850 list (plus more) without needing to buy the gi-normous P.A.C.K. 720.

So much still to be done


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> Necrobumpage!!!
> 
> Started 5 more tac marines and vulkan (for when I'm waiting for washes to dry). I got most of his cloak done (from the back, no work on the front yet).
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back PMT. Look forward to seeing Vulkan and his Sallies again.

Grish


----------

